#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 超漂亮的羽毛翅膀&動物面具&超讚毛皮【圖片失聯】

## 西米鹿

跟龍龍去地下街前，我們去了一趟迪化街附近的布商，

發現一家賣很多雜七雜八角色扮演的店，

感覺像是舞會在穿的，連小丑帽、巫婆帽、牛仔帽也有，

帽子的質感都不錯，但衣服就比較簡陋了.....=.="（連青蛙都有全身裝）

總覺得那間店不給人拍，但還是偷偷拍了幾張....(光速逃)
(這間店還頗大的)


動物面具　帶起來有點硬



很多種喔～　別家店還看到貓頭鷹的



有小牙齒ˇ




很棒的黑色翅膀，不到一公尺長，也許才５．６０公分？



而且擺在很高的地方，用手機不好拍的很清楚＠＠





*經典的來了！*超大白色羽毛翅膀！！ＸＤＤ　
（離開店前看到的，進店前居然完全沒看到．．．  :Shocked:  ）

像我這種１５５的人戴的話，一定會碰地．．．．＝＿＝

它裡面也有賣零售的羽毛，一包10片?30塊?這要問龍龍，他有買，我忘記了




然後，我們把路上一隻狗狗抓過來拍他身上的毛皮．．．．















才怪勒──：ｐ　　　做的很棒吧這毛皮～（笑）摸起來也很舒服喔！＝ˇ＝＋




成堆零散賣的毛毛布匹，一捲５０元，約４０幾＊３０幾公分，
上層的比較大，每捲不一定，大概都１００多塊，
或是要買沒裁過的，1呎(90*120公分?)約250~300元
他們連虎皮、乳牛都有喔！ＸＤＤ





嘿嘿─想知道這家店在哪嗎？來來來首先要自己會走到永樂市場的大樓裡....
(其實我也不認得路ＸＤ　　是龍龍帶我走的，還邊走邊記一下路線怕迷路....(汗))


到了大樓裡，向左邊樓梯走去＝ˇ＝



為什麼是第五街？不管了總之看著它向前直走吧



看到這個招牌就對啦，*繼續*往裡面走就到了！（大叔很搶鏡頭唷）



這天跟龍龍逛的很嗨，超開心的ＸＤＤ
龍龍，下次還要在一起去喔＝ˇ＝＋ 




> 圖片失聯標示
> 站務  幻貓
> 2011/11/20

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

面具呀！面具呀！
好喜歡面具呀！
有好多動物呀！
有老虎，長頸鹿，獅子，
熊貓，狒狒.......還有.....
還有狼！狼呀！而具呀！
(迷：他瘋了)

----------


## 龍龍

壞蛋 ~~~你連我的 獸衣都有照到喔!! ㄟ哈哈
下次在去 找找喔!!  其實那家玩具店的動物模型也不錯喔!
我在去找找有沒有別的地方喔  在一起去啦!  壞蛋 哈
照片照的真好 哈
那時我懶的照 [打飛]  還好我有翅膀 哈

對了  還有恐龍的阿阿阿阿   跟那個蛇的阿 沒照 愛壓!!跳腳]

----------


## 狐狸

呀呀呀><~ 好懷念的永樂市場

台北我還蠻喜歡那一區的~ 
從台北車站出發先經過塑膠&化工材料行的商店街~
然後會經過派對商品街~ 
街下來就是毛毛布天下永樂市場了XD

那個面具蠻多地方有賣的~我有買過兩個
如果要買的話建議先試戴過...
因為他的塑膠材質硬硬的~有些被長期囤貨再下層經過擠壓後
有些都變型了.. 買回來也無法調整只好自認倒楣囉~~XD

我記得那些店裡還有賣獅衣?! 還有付獅子頭喔XD
但是好像只有小孩的...

一碼是90x(110~150之間不定)
一呎是30X(110~150之間不定)
所以說三呎等於一碼~

現在永樂市場的毛毛布幾乎規定一次只能買一碼不能買一呎
惟有零售已精剪裁好的布才有賣一呎的~~
對於沒有用很多的人來說真的是不錯^^~

AIZEN看到的店蠻便宜的~~~
250~300元應該是短毛絨布吧~
長毛的銀色狼毛布一碼是400元~   只有叫做ㄚ嬤什麼店的有再賣...
三樓則是有跟那個銀色狼毛布有些相似的長毛布~不過是銀色又混一些棕色..
價格一碼是450元~~~~~~


真想再去一次永樂呀><~~~
我超愛新絨布的香味~~ 每次一進去都大口吸氣XD(被踢飛~~~~~~~~)
毛毛呀~~毛毛~~  :onion_58:

----------


## 西米鹿

> 龍x2 發表於: 星期二 七月 31, 2007 4:40 下午    文章主題:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 壞蛋 ~~~你連我的 獸衣都有照到喔!! ㄟ哈哈 
> 下次在去 找找喔!! 其實那家玩具店的動物模型也不錯喔! 
> 我在去找找有沒有別的地方喔 在一起去啦! 壞蛋 哈 
> 照片照的真好 哈 
> 那時我懶的照 [打飛] 還好我有翅膀 哈 
> ...


那一家有說不能攝影啦    笨蛋="=






> 狐狸 發表於: 星期二 七月 31, 2007 5:53 下午    文章主題:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 呀呀呀><~ 好懷念的永樂市場 
> 
> 真想再去一次永樂呀><~~~ 
> 我超愛新絨布的香味~~ 每次一進去都大口吸氣XD(被踢飛~~~~~~~~) 
> 毛毛呀~~毛毛~~


那樣不會就一吸～～～～．．．就滿嘴巴毛了＠口＠＂

----------


## 龍龍

> 龍x2 發表於: 星期二 七月 31, 2007 4:40 下午    文章主題:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 壞蛋 ~~~你連我的 獸衣都有照到喔!! ㄟ哈哈 
> 下次在去 找找喔!! 其實那家玩具店的動物模型也不錯喔! 
> 我在去找找有沒有別的地方喔 在一起去啦! 壞蛋 哈 
> 照片照的真好 哈 
> 那時我懶的照 [打飛] 還好我有翅膀 哈 
> ...

----------


## 白袍狐仙

奇怪

貧道有做過一次夢，其中有一幕場景就是永樂市場(先聲稱以前沒去過。)
剛剛看到照片就整個囧掉...

「天阿，這不就是俺夢中的場景嗎!」

那個夢會記那麼久的原因...
是因為...

夢中在那裡獸聚阿!!

至於布料的部分...
目前高中沒那麼多時間啦...

等到志願卡全台7所牙醫學院全填也中了以後再說吧~

----------


## 斬月

面具和翅膀都做的超像的 :狐狸心跳:  
有空我一定要去逛逛  :onion_30:

----------


## 炎龍

沒想到在這裏還有這麽多的獸化愛好者.........
我的獸化是一紅龍，好像這裏還沒有龍的獸化啊？目前龍衣正在製作中，很快就完成了.....

----------


## 隼

我想去逛阿~(渴望)
心理在掙扎~~~~~~((大吼
阿~我要毛茸茸啦(吶喊)
(迷:以上是發瘋中)
恩.....看起來是很齊全的地方呢
下次一定要去看看
(從口袋拿出地圖)
在哪呢.......
找獸友一起去...

----------


## jtacrnk

今天去了台北後火車站一趟
建議如果有興趣的這兩天可以過去看看
因為有蠻多派對商店因應萬聖節的關係
一些比較偏獸類的物品會多一些
價格也會降一點
門口都有貼打折的告示(雖然沒有仔細詢價....)
而且可以避免一些異樣眼光
因為人多+唯一篇獸類節慶
就算買個獸耳也可以很明正言順
除此之外建議可逛逛另外兩家也有獸類產品的
小熊媽媽-串珠、小飾品、玩偶
市民大道上的晶石批發店-門外及店內有放可自行拼裝的模型(木製)

想順便前往永樂市場的須避開星期天(休息)
並建議買布時可以多挑些已經裁好零賣的
有些布一小捆只要50元
今天過去買時有家老闆還很豪邁的買四送一只收200.......^^"

----------


## 默玄

我是新加入的獸FUN，剛好最近想買狐貍面具，可是網路上的拍賣商品都不是很喜歡，剛好在這邊搜尋到西米鹿你PO的文章，也很好奇你拍的那些照片 :看到令人害羞的事:  
但是不知道是不是這篇文章PO上來的時間過久導致我看不到圖片  :Sad:  
不過更讓我好奇的是你們介紹的那些店家!!  :叫好:  
可以詳細的告訴我店家的正確位置嗎?  :看到令人害羞的事:  
我想去開開眼界  :叫好:  ((從來沒去過  :Sad:  
如果真的找不到那我只好自己動手做了  :Sad:  

個人感想：現在的面具的眼睛部份洞都開好大，因為是狐狸面具所以我想讓眼睛部分保有那種細細(瞇瞇眼)的神秘感  :看到令人害羞的事:  

如有哪裡得罪之處還請見諒  :Sad:

----------


## 神之貓

你的圖掛了喔~~~~很像不能看
要不要檢查看看@@

----------


## qaswqa772

> 我是新加入的獸FUN，剛好最近想買狐貍面具，可是網路上的拍賣商品都不是很喜歡，剛好在這邊搜尋到西米鹿你PO的文章，也很好奇你拍的那些照片 
> 但是不知道是不是這篇文章PO上來的時間過久導致我看不到圖片  
> 不過更讓我好奇的是你們介紹的那些店家!!  
> 可以詳細的告訴我店家的正確位置嗎?  
> 我想去開開眼界  ((從來沒去過  
> 如果真的找不到那我只好自己動手做了  
> 
> 個人感想：現在的面具的眼睛部份洞都開好大，因為是狐狸面具所以我想讓眼睛部分保有那種細細(瞇瞇眼)的神秘感  
> 
> 如有哪裡得罪之處還請見諒



記得是在市場往二樓門口的的旁邊也有看到一家類似的，雖然不知道是不是…嗯，進門後往右手邊看過去就看得到了0w0/

搞錯的話還請見諒啊  :wuffer_angel:

----------


## 黑翼

嗷嗷嗷嗷翅膀大愛~
看價格的話全身羽毛有困難……不過只做雙翼羽冠和尾應該足夠
另：看不到圖請嘗試IPv6或者代理……

----------


## 默玄

> 嗷嗷嗷嗷翅膀大愛~
> 看價格的話全身羽毛有困難……不過只做雙翼羽冠和尾應該足夠
> 另：看不到圖請嘗試IPv6或者代理……



請問什麼是IPv6?   :尷尬: 

我主要使用的網路是IE，也嘗試用Google和火狐，但圖片就是沒顯示出來OAQ|||

----------


## 哈士奇

圖片掛了，看不到!!
要不重貼呢?

----------


## 大漠之狼

包子阿!!

是電腦問題嗎?  :狐狸疑惑:  

呃..看著叉叉放肆也挺不錯..

----------

